# Nitecore HC30 vs Xtar H3



## Sledgestone (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm trying to decide which one to get. They seem very similar in specs. Anyone tried both? 

I already own a Wizard pro, but I've had headlamp cravings for too long now  And I feel like I need a light that throws further. The HC30 seems to have roughly same throw as the H3 without sacrificing the wide spill?

Really any input on any of them would help! I will probably have to order before Monday to get it before Christmas.


----------



## bjoa (Dec 13, 2015)

Sledgestone said:


> I'm trying to decide which one to get. They seem very similar in specs. Anyone tried both?
> 
> I already own a Wizard pro, but I've had headlamp cravings for too long now  And I feel like I need a light that throws further. The HC30 seems to have roughly same throw as the H3 without sacrificing the wide spill?
> 
> Really any input on any of them would help! I will probably have to order before Monday to get it before Christmas.



I have both lights and I have done some simple testing. 

I did one test running and another timelapse test with a camera, to check the runtime vs output. Both tests were done in cold weather, 1-2 degrees C. So that the lights would stay cold and stay in turbo mode. Batteries used was Panasonic NCR3400B

Runtime in turbo mode:
Nitecore will stay bright in turbo for 1h20min and than go to very low output.
Xtar will only stay on its brightest for 30-40 minutes, it will then reduce output to save battery. This way Xtar managed runtime of almost 3 hours. However not at full output. I would guess the output after 40 minutes to be 80% of full turbo output.

Tint:
Nitecore has more of a white/blue tint. And Xtar has a bit more greenish tint. 

Headband/weight:
I like the headband of the Nitecore better, it is easier to take the light out of the headband. On the Xtar the light sits very hard in the rubber bands, and reading that som have broken theirs, I dont't think I will take mine out, and have it broken. Nitecore headband is maybe 10g lighter than Xtar headband. So total weight of Nitecore with headband is close to 20g lighter.

Heat:
-Indoors the Nitecore gets noticable hotter after a short time in turbo than the Xtar. I think this is because Nitecore is 10g lighter and most of this weight is saved on smaller cooling fins. However when running in cold weather, none of the lights got warm in turbo mode because of efficient cooling, and cold temperatures.

Conclusion:
Personally I prefer the tint of the Nitecore, and now that I know the runtime I will use the Nitecore when running in the dark. Mainly because i prefer full output for the duration of my run. For other uses where longer runtime is required, and when the battery status of the headlamp is not known the Xtar could be the better choice.


----------



## Sledgestone (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for the thorough comparison! I'm leaning very much towards the Nitecore now. How would you say they compare in throw?


----------



## bjoa (Dec 13, 2015)

Sledgestone said:


> Thank you for the thorough comparison! I'm leaning very much towards the Nitecore now. How would you say they compare in throw?


The throw diameter is i'd say 10% wider on Xtar. It's hard to say which one throws further with fresh batteries, but after 30 minutes runtime, the difference in throw is very noticable, as the Xtar has reduced output. Spill area might be a bit brighter on Nitecore. Spill diameter seems equal.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 13, 2015)

bjoa said:


> For other uses where longer runtime is required, and when the battery status of the headlamp is not known the Xtar could be the better choice.




haha that's BS  you could always use the lower levels on the nitecore! 5 levels, use them

PS welcome to cpf


----------



## bjoa (Dec 13, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> haha that's BS  you could always use the lower levels on the nitecore! 5 levels, use them
> 
> PS welcome to cpf


Thank you 

I only tried full output so far! 

I have to say that I am really impressed with the output of theese new small lights. I have used heavier high output light with battery vest before. My concern when running in the forest in the dark (night orienteering) is running out of battery, before the race is finished. Bonus with this light is it can be used for work around the house with lower levels.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 15, 2015)

Are there different / newer versions of the HC30? I see slightly different descriptions on Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## MSGinMD (Dec 21, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Are there different / newer versions of the HC30? I see slightly different descriptions on Amazon.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm interested in hearing the answer to this too as I'm considering buying the HC30.


----------



## Sledgestone (Dec 22, 2015)

I've sent an email to Nitecore asking if there is different versions of the light.

Will update when they answer.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 10, 2016)

I never got a response from Nitecore about different versions..

However, I decided to get the HC30. I really like the throw on this one. I also have a Wizard pro and while I like this one for close up work, the HC30 is a much better light if used as a running, skiing and biking light. 

Only problem I have with the HC30 is the heat on turbo mode. It gets quite a lot hotter than my Wizard on turbo.


----------

